

Cheat Sheets for Developers - javinpaul
http://designzum.com/2014/01/17/12-esential-cheat-sheets-for-developers/

======
Techasura
More of web developer cheatsheet(2008)

------
admnor
Those cheat sheets are seriously out of date. Scriptaculous? VBScript / ASP?
Um, no.

~~~
alkonaut
And extremely narrow in scope, being all web centric.

And what's with the who's who of poorly designed technologies? if I had to
pick a list of languages and technologies with the most annoying design
deficiencies, it would be php, js, mysql, vbscript, asp. Web development still
is a stinking pile of languages, but at least classic asp/vbscript and most
php is gone, right?

~~~
hvs
PHP isn't even remotely gone. Between one of the largest sites in the world
(Facebook) and the most popular blogging platform (Wordpress) not to mention a
countless number of little (and not so little) sites, PHP is stronger than
ever.

If anything, I expect PHP's arc to look more like JavaScript than Perl.

~~~
computerslol
[http://w3techs.com/technologies/overview/programming_languag...](http://w3techs.com/technologies/overview/programming_language/all)

As a .net developer I am pretty happy ASP.net is doing so well. PHP however,
is still king.

------
computerslol
The ASP/VBScript one gave me a laugh. I could have used it 13 years ago.

------
vezzy-fnord
Is the word "developer" now implicit shorthand for "web developer"?

~~~
spoiler
I agree that it should have said web developer, but your sentence construct
leaves the impression upon me that you consider Web developers lesser than any
other type of developer.

Web or not, they are still developers.

~~~
rquantz
And your comment leaves the impression that you have an inferiority complex
about being a web developer. I'm pretty sure the GP was just commenting on the
narrowness of the topics covered. We web developers aren't the only ones who
need cheat sheets! I hope?

------
seanhandley
"The world of the Internet is quite an interesting place to be a part of!"

Too ridiculous; didn't read.

------
dipthegeezer
I don't code in any of those languages so no good for me.

